# [OFFICIAL Vistana 2018 Maintenance Fees Thread]



## YYJMSP (Oct 14, 2017)

*Congrats to YYJMSP who is the first to report 2018 maintenance fees! 

In addition to posting in this thread, please post your maintenance fees in our data base, provided by Nico.  (Thank you Nico!)

CLICK HERE:  MF Data Base*

---------------------------------------------------

I win!

WKORV

2BR Deluxe Lock-off Annual
- 2018 Master Association Assessment - $362.53
- 2018 Apartment Owners Assessment - $625.99
- 2018 Vacation Ownership Assessment - $2202.41
- 2018 VSN Membership Fee - $151.04

Total $3341.97, due Jan 2nd 2018

Fluffy explanations (average $/unit week):
- Overall +$52.27 = 2.2% increase
- Taxes +$31.27 = 5% increase in property taxes, increase in income taxes
- Replacement Reserve Funding +$25.00
- HOA Project -$20.03
- Parking Revenue -$14.93
- Insurance Expense +$12.71
- Engineering Wages +$9.55

And I'm curious what happened to the Maui property tax settlement, will dig deeper and see if it shows buried somewhere.


----------



## YYJMSP (Oct 14, 2017)

WKORVN

2BR Lock-off EOY
- 2018 Master Association Assessment - $136.03
- 2018 Apartment Owners Assessment - $262.56
- 2018 Vacation Owners Assessment - $902.52
- 2018 VSN Membership Fee Add'l Week - $52.08

Total $1353.19, due Jan 2nd 2018

Fluffy explanations (average $/unit week):
- Overall -$13.88 = 0.5% decrease
- HOA Extraordinary Projects -$46.38
- Taxes +$31.64 = 5% increase in property taxes, increase in income taxes
- Insurance Expense -$30.23
- Replacement Reserve Funding +$25.00
- Parking Revenue -$14.93
- Engineering +$11.78

Interesting WKORVN insurance went down but WKORV went up...

And I'm curious what happened to the Maui property tax settlement, will dig deeper and see if it shows buried somewhere.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 14, 2017)

Yes, you do!  For the [3rd] year in a row, I believe!


----------



## YYJMSP (Oct 14, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> Yes, you do!  For the 2nd year in a row, I believe!



Third, but who's counting...


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 14, 2017)

Impressive - I will edit my post!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 14, 2017)

That was quick - how about first from WSJ?

2018 WSJ-VGV MF *Proposed*
Studio: $1458.19
1Bd: $1944.34
2Bd TH: $2430.07
2Bd Prem: $2916.40
3Bd Pool: $2916.60

IMPORTANT
Note at bottom states:
This is only proposed and needs to be approved.
That the MFs will NOT be as high as proposed due to H. Irma
November 10 is the date for approval of the actual budget (MF).

Therefore - Please DO NOT update MF database until actual budget is approved.
It is interesting to note that the 2Bd TH MFs increased by ~$30.  That is 5-6 years in row that MFs have stayed relatively flat.


----------



## djyamyam (Oct 14, 2017)

2018 Sheraton Broadway Plantation

1BR Plantation Phase
2018 OPERATING ASSESSMENT $405.00 
2018 REPLACEMENT RESERVES $141.37
*2018 Total  $546.37*

1BR lockoff Plantation Phase
2018 OPERATING ASSESSMENT $316.51 
2018 REPLACEMENT RESERVES $110.49
*2018 Total  $427.00*


----------



## Helios (Oct 14, 2017)

SVR Lakes 2BR Total Maintennace and Reserve Fee $850.71 (Proposed Budget of Reserves for Replacement).

1BR $402.82
1Premium LO $1,006.46
2BRLO $1,026.46


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 16, 2017)

WPORV (Princeville) 2Bd LO EOY (not including VSN fee):
$1468.99 (2018) - 3.64% increase
$1417.40 (2017)

WKORV Dlx 2Bd LO (not including VSN fee):
$3190.93 (2018) - 2.22% increase
$3121.50 (2017)


----------



## Markus (Oct 20, 2017)

Kierland 2 br annual $1,543.15


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 24, 2017)

2018 WKV 1Bd Premium (Large) MF = $911.67
(3.3% increase)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 24, 2017)

@hypnotiq 
Hey Nico - there are errors in MF database for some of the resorts recently entered (e.g WKORV) - the 2018 was listed as 2017. I added WKORV Dlx for 2018, but one of the 2017 needs to be deleted.  I think when they were added - the YEAR pulldown wasn't updated to 2017.


----------



## farsighted99 (Oct 25, 2017)

NANEA (Maui) -  One Bedroom.   $1.519.33.  Includes ARDA "voluntary" assn fee.  I'm not paying the fee.  So:  $1509.33.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 25, 2017)

farsighted99 said:


> NANEA (Maui) -  One Bedroom.   $1.519.33.  Includes ARDA "voluntary" assn fee.  I'm not paying the fee.  So:  $1509.33.


Does this include club due?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 25, 2017)

farsighted99 said:


> NANEA (Maui) -  One Bedroom.   $1.519.33.  Includes ARDA "voluntary" assn fee.  I'm not paying the fee.  So:  $1509.33.



Is this for 81,000 HomeOptions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quiet Pine (Oct 26, 2017)

SDO Sheraton Desert Oasis
2BR Villa Lockoff EOY $598.84 (includes $5 ARDA)


----------



## djyamyam (Oct 26, 2017)

*Sheraton Desert Oasis*

*2BR Annual*
2018 OPERATING ASSESSMENT $829.32 
2018 REPLACEMENT RESERVES $318.36
*Total  $1,147.68

2BR EOY*
2018 OPERATING ASSESSMENT $434.66 
2018 REPLACEMENT RESERVES $159.18
*Total     $593.84

1BR Annual Standard*
2018 OPERATING ASSESSMENT $483.76 
2018 REPLACEMENT RESERVES $185.71
*Total    $669.47*

*1BR EOY Standard*
2018 OPERATING ASSESSMENT $261.88 
2018 REPLACEMENT RESERVES $92.86
*Total     $354.74*

*1BR Annual Premium*
2018 OPERATING ASSESSMENT $570.15 
2018 REPLACEMENT RESERVES $218.88
*Total     $789.03*


----------



## farsighted99 (Oct 27, 2017)

DavidnRobin said:


> Is this for 81,000 HomeOptions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes.  Sorry I didn't say so.


----------



## farsighted99 (Oct 27, 2017)

farsighted99 said:


> yes.  Sorry I didn't say so.





VacationForever said:


> Does this include club due?


yes.  Total amount.  Not due until January, so I'm not rushing to pay.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 27, 2017)

farsighted99 said:


> yes.  Total amount.  Not due until January, so I'm not rushing to pay.


Will you please break up the club due?  I do not know Flex Options club due is the same as Star Options club due.  I assume it is the same but I think Hawaii properties may include some taxes.  Thanks!


----------



## farsighted99 (Oct 28, 2017)

Didn't realize it was so complicated:

Nanea; one-bedroom unit; 81,000 homeOptions

https://s20.postimg.org/vcaljto0t/Nanae_MF.png


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 28, 2017)

farsighted99 said:


> Didn't realize it was so complicated:
> 
> Nanea; one-bedroom unit; 81,000 homeOptions
> 
> https://s20.postimg.org/vcaljto0t/Nanae_MF.png



 The MF is $1358.29 on 81,000 Home Options at Nanea.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 28, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> The MF is $1358.29 on 81,000 Home Options at Nanea.



Resort View  
(realizing that all 1Bd are RV)
Thanks for posting the 1st real MF for Nanea - be interesting to see 5 years from now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bosca418 (Nov 1, 2017)

WKORV-N

2018 MASTER ASSOCIATION ASSESSMENT - $272.07           
2018 APARTMENT OWNERS ASSESSMENT - $525.12
2018 VACATION OWNERSHIP ASSESSMENT - $1,765.03
2018 VSN MEMBERSHIP FEE - $151.04
2018 ONE OHANA FOUNDATION - $10.00 

Total DUE: $2,723.26


----------



## The Haileys (Nov 4, 2017)

YYJMSP said:


> And I'm curious what happened to the Maui property tax settlement, will dig deeper and see if it shows buried somewhere.



See the back of the Fall 2017 Association Newsletter, under Resort Update, 4th paragraph: 

Maui Property Tax Update
TL;DR version - Ongoing litigation, nothing to report. HOA BoD continues to actively pursue lawsuit. 

*sigh* 

WKORV 1 bedroom EOY: 

2017 MASTER ASSOCIATION ASSESSMENT $117.07
2017 APARTMENT OWNERS ASSESSMENT $185.32
2017 VACATION OWNERSHIP ASSESSMENT $673.26
2017 VSN MEMBERSHIP FEE $145.60
2017 ONE OHANA PAC CONTRIBUTION $10.00


$1131.25

2018 MASTER ASSOCIATION ASSESSMENT $110.99
2018 APARTMENT OWNERS ASSESSMENT $191.65
2018 VACATION OWNERSHIP ASSESSMENT $694.28
2018 VSN MEMBERSHIP FEE $151.04
2018 ONE OHANA FOUNDATION $10.00

$1157.96

If I did it right in the database, the first three items add together to be the Maintenance fee, with the fourth being the membership fee. The PAC contribution is ignored.


----------



## YYJMSP (Nov 8, 2017)

WDW

2BR Lock-Off EOY
- 2018 Operating Assessment - $621.33
- 2018 Replacement Reserves - $169.64
- 2018 Estimated Real Estate Tax - $53.96

Total $844.93, due Jan 3rd 2018

Fluffy explanations (average $/unit week):
- Overall +$22.25 = 1.4% increase
- Activities +$24.59 Increase in staffing new pool
- Engineering Other -$18.72 Reduction by using skilled Associates for maintenance vs outsourcing
- Replacement Reserve Funding +$15.00
- Bad Debt Expense +$5.26
- Parking Revenue -$4.10


----------



## YYJMSP (Nov 8, 2017)

SVR/Cascades

2BR Lock-Off Annual
- 2018 Operating Assessment - $809.17
- 2018 Replacement Reserves - $234.34
- 2018 Estimated Real Estate Tax - $163.14

Total $1,206.65, due Jan 4th 2018

Fluffy explanations (average $/unit week):
- Overall +$29.37 = 3.9% increase
- Replacement Reserve Funding +$11.00
- Bad Debt Expense +$8.11
- Federal Income Tax Expense +$3.29 (higher taxes on reserve funds, etc)
- Water & Sewer +$2.58 (increases in rate and consumption)
​


----------



## YYJMSP (Nov 8, 2017)

SVR/Spas

2BR Annual
- 2018 Operating Assessment - $585.72
- 2018 Replacement Reserves - $179.11
- 2018 Estimated Real Estate Tax - $104.08

Total $868.91, due Jan 3rd 2018

Fluffy explanations (average $/unit week):
- Overall +$6.36 = 0.8% increase
- Federal Income Tax Expense +$6.70 (higher taxes on reserve funds, etc)
- Bad Debt Expense -$5.69
- Water & Sewer +$3.79 (increases in rate and consumption)
​


----------



## controller1 (Nov 9, 2017)

*Westin Nanea
*
2BR Ocean Front Annual (176,700 points)
2018 Points Assessment - $2,963.08 Due Jan 2, 2018


----------



## controller1 (Nov 9, 2017)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas NORTH
*
2BR Lockoff Ocean Front Annual
2018 Master Association Assessment - $272.07
2018 Apartment Owners Assessment - $525.12
2018 Vacation Ownership Assessment - $1,765.03

TOTAL - $2,562.22  DUE Jan 2, 2018


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 9, 2017)

SVR Lakes 2BR L/O
2018 OPERATING ASSESSMENT $741.15 
2018 REPLACEMENT RESERVES $265.31 
2018 ESTIMATED REAL ESTATE TAX $143.35
Total: $1149.81

2017 Total was $1151.91 (I think).  So it is pretty flat.  This is the first time that I have seen that it is lower than SVR Cascades MF for the 2BR L/O.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 10, 2017)

Sheraton Vistana Villages - Bella 2BR Prime Season

2018 OPERATING ASSESSMENT $791.30
2018 REPLACEMENT RESERVES $237.64
2018 ESTIMATED REAL ESTATE TAX $139.67
2018 TOTAL $1168.61

2017 TOTAL $1189.06 <<-- 1.72% decrease


----------



## zjhasan1976 (Nov 10, 2017)

Sheraton Vistana Villages - Bella 2BR Prime Season - EOY

2018 Operating Assessment -  $395.65
2018 Replacement reserves -  $118.82
2018 Real Estate Taxes       -    $69.84
2018 VSN Fee                    -   $145.00

Total                                 -   $729.31


----------



## NerdAlert (Nov 10, 2017)

*Westin St John Virgin Grand 2018*
Studio $578.12
1BR TH $770.85
2BR TH $963.58
2BR Premium $1156.23
3BR Pool Villa $1156.31


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 10, 2017)

NerdAlert said:


> *Westin St John Virgin Grand 2018*
> Studio $578.12
> 1BR TH $770.85
> 2BR TH $963.58
> ...


Huh?  Are these figures just for taxes?


----------



## NerdAlert (Nov 10, 2017)

MF


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 11, 2017)

NerdAlert said:


> MF



What am I missing?  I am expecting numbers from this earlier post from DavidnRobin, Post #6:

" That was quick - how about first from WSJ?

2018 WSJ-VGV MF *Proposed*
Studio: $1458.19
1Bd: $1944.34
2Bd TH: $2430.07
2Bd Prem: $2916.40
3Bd Pool: $2916.60

IMPORTANT
Note at bottom states:
This is only proposed and needs to be approved.
That the MFs will NOT be as high as proposed due to H. Irma
November 10 is the date for approval of the actual budget (MF).

Therefore - Please DO NOT update MF database until actual budget is approved.
It is interesting to note that the 2Bd TH MFs increased by ~$30. That is 5-6 years in row that MFs have stayed relatively flat. "


----------



## NerdAlert (Nov 11, 2017)

Approved and distributed at annual meeting on November 10.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 11, 2017)

NerdAlert said:


> Approved and distributed at annual meeting on November 10.


But the numbers are way down from 2017.  Westin St John's MF have always been very high.  These were 2017 numbers: 
2017 Westin St. John Resort Villas Virgin Grand Villas   2 Bedroom Townhouse   Annual 2310      
2017 Westin St. John Resort Villas Virgin Grand Villas   Studio (Terrace)   Annual 1386         
2017 Westin St. John Resort Villas Virgin Grand Villas   1 Bedroom Townhouse   Annual 1846         
2017 Westin St. John Resort Villas Virgin Grand Villas   3 Bedroom Pool Villa   Annual 2772   
2017 Westin St. John Resort Villas Virgin Grand Villas   2 Bedroom Premier Villa   Annual 2772


----------



## Helios (Nov 11, 2017)

NerdAlert said:


> *Westin St John Virgin Grand 2018*
> Studio $578.12
> 1BR TH $770.85
> 2BR TH $963.58
> ...


How can they go down so much?


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 11, 2017)

SVV Bella 1BR Prime 44K

Maint fee $477.44
Taxes $94.16
Total $571.60


----------



## okwiater (Nov 11, 2017)

Helios said:


> How can they go down so much?



No occupancy this year. No staff. No housekeeping. No supplies. Minimal electricity/utilities.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 11, 2017)

okwiater said:


> No occupancy this year. No staff. No housekeeping. No supplies. Minimal electricity/utilities.


OK. NOW that makes sense!


----------



## Helios (Nov 11, 2017)

okwiater said:


> No occupancy this year. No staff. No housekeeping. No supplies. Minimal electricity/utilities.


Good call.  That makes sense.


----------



## Helios (Nov 11, 2017)

So, it is looking like is pretty definite week 1 owners won’t be able to occupy their week.  How about week 52?  MFs are the same...


----------



## Helios (Nov 11, 2017)

NerdAlert said:


> *Westin St John Virgin Grand 2018*
> Studio $578.12
> 1BR TH $770.85
> 2BR TH $963.58
> ...


Now that this is making sense, I was thinking about plans for next year and St John was not in our shortlist.  With the low MFs, I may just convert to SPG points.  Sad it may come to this, but I am glad I have this as an option.


----------



## okwiater (Nov 11, 2017)

Helios said:


> Now that this is making sense, I was thinking about plans for next year and St John was not in our shortlist.  With the low MFs, I may just convert to SPG points.  Sad it may come to this, but I am glad I have this as an option.



No kidding. My VGV is mandatory resale and my BV is requal'd. If BV has a similar drop in MFs, 153K SPs for <$1200 is a killer deal.


----------



## Helios (Nov 11, 2017)

okwiater said:


> No kidding. My VGV is mandatory resale and my BV is requal'd. If BV has a similar drop in MFs, 153K SPs for <$1200 is a killer deal.


Seriously, my weeks are mid season but still an excellent deal at 116,600 SPs.


----------



## Markus (Nov 14, 2017)

WLR

2 bed lock off $1,377.04

Markus


----------



## daviator (Nov 16, 2017)

I don't think anyone reported Westin Desert Willow yet...

This is for 2BR Lockoff, Every Year

2018 Operating Assessment   $1242.65
2018 Replacement Reserves   $339.29
2018 Estimated Real Estate Tax  $107.91
Total (excluding PAC contribution):  $1689.85

This is a 1.4% increase from last year, which isn't too bad.


----------



## daviator (Nov 16, 2017)

And for a regular 2BR lockoff, Every Year, at WKORV:

2018 Master Association Assessment:    $263.10
2018 Apartment Owners Assessment:    $454.29
2018 Vacation Ownership Assessment:  $1598.33
2018 VSN Membership Fee:                  $151.04
2018 One Ohana Foundation:                $10.00
TOTAL for 2BR EY:                                $2476.76


----------



## okwiater (Nov 22, 2017)

WSJ Bay Vista 3-bedroom

2018 VACATION OWNERSHIP ASSESSMENT $521.15
2018 CONDO COMMON ASSESSMENT $449.61
2018 ESTIMATED REAL ESTATE TAX $258.08

Total of $1,228.84.


----------



## okwiater (Nov 22, 2017)

WSJ Virgin Grand 3-bedroom Pool Villa

2018 OPERATING ASSESSMENT $1,156.31
2018 REPLACEMENT RESERVES $0.00

Total of $1,156.31. (+ anticipated RE taxes of ~$295, billed separately)


----------



## Henry M. (Nov 22, 2017)

Westin St. John Bay Vista Platinum 2BR EOY:

2018 Maintenance Fee: $402.68
1018 Taxes: $102.41 
2018 Total: $505.12


----------



## NNerland (Nov 28, 2017)

Westin Coral Vista (Summer Season 148,100)

2018 Base Fee $471.28  (35.1% decrease due to Hurricane)
2018 Points Assessment $608.45 (63.7% decrease due to lack of usage due to Hurricane)
2018 VSN Membership $50

Total $1129.73

* I know this was discussed earlier, but not sure if anyone posted billed amounts.  Got our bill last night.
We own all of our stuff in St John -- usual dues around $8600 -- this year $4350.   We have all owned, requalified purchases so we got pretty lucky.  We booked Cancun, tons of night in January (for us and friends) and 3 places for a week in March (for parents and sister) and converted a winter to 153,000 points.  We also bought 110,000 points for $1815 -- so even with that investment we came out $2500 ahead of usual with no disruption.    Lucky, and nothing to complain about when you consider all the residents.  We are all lucky to have a FOR PROFIT corporation handling it all, as we will have a place months and probably years before others.  Happy Holidays.


----------



## clsmit (Nov 28, 2017)

WMH 2BRLO $1735.09

Atlantis isn't out yet.


----------



## Myrddin12 (Jul 19, 2018)

1BR Sheraton Flex 44,000 Floating Odd Year (but purchased at (I know!) and used mainly at Sheraton Vistana Villages)

Maintenance Fee
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   $ 334.62
Membership Fee    $145.00


----------



## hypnotiq (Sep 5, 2018)

Hi all, I was notified of a database issue with regards to sql queries failing. I’ve traced it back to a bad dns redirect when I moved the sql server. Im pretty slammed at work but I hope to have this fixed before the weekend. 
Thanks for your patience. -Nico


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hypnotiq (Sep 11, 2018)

Hello all, 

Sorry for the delay and THANK YOU for your patience... the database should be online again and reachable. I've validated through two different locations DNS resolution is occurring properly. Let me know if you have any issues.

Thanks,
Nico


----------



## hypnotiq (Sep 12, 2018)

One more thing, I’ve added 2019 to the drop down so you can start filling in those as fees start arriving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 12, 2018)

Hi Nico - Thank you so much!  Your service to TUG is appreciated!


----------



## hypnotiq (Sep 12, 2018)

No problem. Happy to help!


----------



## taterhed (Sep 12, 2018)

hypnotiq said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Sorry for the delay and THANK YOU for your patience... the database should be online again and reachable. I've validated through two different locations DNS resolution is occurring properly. Let me know if you have any issues.
> 
> ...


Seems perfect.


----------



## hypnotiq (Oct 17, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> 2019 MF
> WKORV DLX - $3432.28
> 
> FIRST!!! LOL
> ...



Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YYJMSP (Oct 17, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> 2019 MF
> WKORV DLX - $3271.34
> SVN Fee: $151.04
> 
> ...



there goes my 3 year streak...  I just got home and saw the email, but you beat me by like 2mins!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 17, 2018)

YYJMSP said:


> there goes my 3 year streak...  I just got home and saw the email, but you beat me by like 2mins!



LOL 
Actually posted WSJ-VGV proposed fees already.  And will put them in the 2019 Thread when Denise starts it.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 18, 2018)

I split David's post off to start the NEW 2019 Official MF thread:

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...-vistana-2019-maintenance-fees-thread.280673/


----------



## Fredflintstone (Oct 18, 2018)

bosca418 said:


> WKORV-N
> 
> 2018 MASTER ASSOCIATION ASSESSMENT - $272.07
> 2018 APARTMENT OWNERS ASSESSMENT - $525.12
> ...



WOW! That’s an eye popping amount! I am assuming this is a weekly 7 day rate.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 18, 2018)

I own at WKOVRN. Glad it’s an EOY and oceanfront! This is a big increase!  But still a good deal for Maui.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Oct 18, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> I own at WKOVRN. Glad it’s an EOY! This is a big increase!  But still a good deal for Maui.



Curious...do you how much these rent for a night?  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 18, 2018)

Fredflintstone said:


> Curious...do you how much these rent for a night?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



It depends on the view you own and the dates you have reserved.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Oct 18, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> It depends on the view you own and the dates you have reserved.



All I can say is that’s a lot of MAHOLO 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 18, 2018)

Ocean Front 2 bdm. lock-offs rent for $4,600 per week, or  more, depending on the date.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Oct 18, 2018)

Fredflintstone said:


> All I can say is that’s a lot of MAHOLO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



2BR Island View go for around $500/night rented privately on Redweek. 
1BR Island View work out around $800 through travel sites. Wouldn't like to think what the 2BR is.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Oct 18, 2018)

DeniseM said:


> Ocean Front 2 bdm. lock-offs rent for $4,600 per week, or  more, depending on the date.



On the way to Lahaina, there is a road side camping spot right off the beach. It’s free and the sunsets are beautiful. I guess I’ll pack my tent next time I’m there.

In all fairness, that’s a beautiful resort and rents are high in the Lahaina area.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 18, 2018)

Just for comparison’s sake, we are staying for 3 nights in the Virgin Islands during low season next summer in an oceanview one bedroom penthouse in Peter’s Bay on St John. It is more upscale than typical upscale timeshares from what I can see online (It is not a timeshare) and in an exclusive part of St John with beach access on the North Shore. We are paying $2300 for 3 nights, which equals $767 per night including tax and cleaning fee. Not sure if we will be charged a daily tax of $25 on top of this  We are willing to pay this crazy high price in low season because this is one of only two units in this villa and it is on Peter’s Bay with walkable access to north shore beaches. Believe it or not, this is cheap for this subdivision based on looking at prices for the surrounding villas that rent for $1000+ per night and sell in the multi millions and I mean like $2 million to $14 million.

This makes a week in an oceanfront 2 bedroom oceanfront at WKOVRN seems like a bargain! So this is my vantage point when I say even with the 3% increase, WKOVRN still seems like a good deal. Plus as a lockoff, we are getting a week in our 1 bedroom in Maui, a week in Harborside in a 1 bedroom premium and still have almost 30,000 Star Options left over. Sure beats only 3 days in St John - but I hope those will be 3 incredible days!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 18, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> Just for comparison’s sake, we are staying for 3 nights in the Virgin Islands during low season next summer in an oceanview one bedroom penthouse in Peter’s Bay on St John. It is more upscale than typical upscale timeshares from what I can see online (It is not a timeshare) and in an exclusive part of St John with beach access on the North Shore. We are paying $2300 for 3 nights, which equals $767 per night including tax and cleaning fee. Not sure if we will be charged a daily tax of $25 on top of this  We are willing to pay this crazy high price in low season because this is one of only two units in this villa and it is on Peter’s Bay with walkable access to north shore beaches. Believe it or not, this is cheap for this subdivision based on looking at prices for the surrounding villas that rent for $1000+ per night and sell in the multi millions and I mean like $2 million to $14 million.
> 
> This makes a week in an oceanfront 2 bedroom oceanfront at WKOVRN seems like a bargain! So this is my vantage point when I say even with the 3% increase, WKOVRN still seems like a good deal. Plus as a lockoff, we are getting a week in our 1 bedroom in Maui, a week in Harborside in a 1 bedroom premium and still have almost 30,000 Star Options left over. Sure beats only 3 days in St John - but I hope those will be 3 incredible days!



You are comparing a non-TS villa in Peter’s Bay (the most exclusive area of STJ) to WKORVN OF???
So... therefore a 3% increase doesn’t seem that bad?  LOL

Why not compare to the Grand Wailea on Maui - or 4 Seasons on Nevis?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 18, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> You are comparing a non-TS villa in Peter’s Bay (the most exclusive area of STJ) to WKORVN OF???
> So... therefore a 3% increase doesn’t seem that bad?  LOL
> 
> Why not compare to the Grand Wailea on Maui - or 4 Seasons on Nevis?
> ...



I know. Tongue in cheek. It makes Westin St John look like a bargain too.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 18, 2018)

While this is at the end of the 2018 MF thread...

You really should buy WSJ-VGV  to stay in your W50 (or W29) villa.
Or buy Plat+ for option to use SOs.

IMO - week 19 >> week 50



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 18, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> While this is at the end of the 2018 MF thread...
> 
> You really should buy WSJ-VGV  to stay in your W50 (or W29) villa.
> Or buy Plat+ for option to use SOs.
> ...



Are you saying week 19 is better than a week 50? We think we may wait until next summer to decide.

I was going to go to Grande Bay this week but I canceled because I was too tired after just getting back from Ko Olina. Kicking myself for this! Wish I were there now!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 18, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> Are you saying week 19 is better than a week 50? We think we may wait until next summer to decide.
> 
> I was going to go to Grande Bay this week but I canceled because I was too tired after just getting back from Ko Olina. Kicking myself for this! Wish I were there now!



I am saying IMO - week 19 is better than week 50.
- better seas
- calmer
- better to go before Hurricane season than after
- week before Xmas would not be good for us - too much going on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 18, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> I am saying IMO - week 19 is better than week 50.
> - better seas
> - calmer
> - better to go before Hurricane season than after
> ...



Yes I was thinking the same thing for my preferences too. One negative I found with week 50 is if we want to do 2 weeks, we would need to stay over during week 51 and that is such an expensive week, whether we use MVC points to stay in St Thomas or pay cash to stay elsewhere. Also flights are very expensive around the holidays and traveling is so chaotic. I like the warmer water and temps in May. Frankly, I love June in the Caribbean (that is when we are going in 2019) but I am interested in Platinum season for the higher StarOptions. There is also a Thanksgiving week 47 available that would work a little better for us than week 50 but not as good as a spring week. The downside is we can’t use the week in 2019 so if we buy this year, we would need to take the StarOptions. It would also be too late to try to rent out the week. I think the Virgin Grand section where these units are located is currently closed and repairs are delayed and probably won’t be completed by weeks 16-20. I am waiting to find out if week 19 is still available. It might be sold. Week 47 and 50 are still available but we prefer to stay local for the holidays too.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 19, 2018)

Probably should take this to WSJ thread...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

